
Ask HN: What are some useful certifications to get? - mrg3_2013
While I have my personal opinions about certifications in general [such as AWS or Azure etc], what are some of the useful certifications to get ? More from street credential point of view as opposed to truly learning something deep.
======
oicu812
CISSP, TOGAF and most security certifications have street cred. However
discussions around certification value tend to become like political or
religious discussions with strong points on both sides. Here are some
authoritative sources and you can decide for yourself:

[http://certmag.com/salary-survey-2016-new-salary-
survey-75/](http://certmag.com/salary-survey-2016-new-salary-survey-75/)

[http://www.footepartners.com/fp_html/pressreleases.htm](http://www.footepartners.com/fp_html/pressreleases.htm)

~~~
mrg3_2013
Thanks a lot! I didn't know about CISSP. I do expect dev crowd to be more
skeptical about it, but from what I've seen Enterprises play it safe in
consulting world and tend to go after these certs.

------
id122015
None agreed. I had that question for a long time.

~~~
mrg3_2013
I am surprised by this. I would've thought it meant something useful in
consulting world!

------
1ba9115454
Certified Ethical Hacker
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Ethical_Hacker](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Certified_Ethical_Hacker)
is useful not just in the pentest field.

~~~
hxnjxn
Not worth it. Not that well respected by people in the industry

~~~
mrg3_2013
Which ones do you consider meaningful ?

~~~
hxnjxn
for what the CEH tries to do? the OSCP is much better

Edited:typo

~~~
mrg3_2013
Not necessarily CEH, rather certs that you consider meaningful

------
eb0la
Look for certifications needed to be "partner of" {{bigCompanyName}} - this
usually lead to either beign able to buy direct from them, having good
discounts, or both (like Cisco).

This certs usually are not listed in the exam cram sites

------
baubrey91
None really? Now even AWS? I also heard good things about scrum master
certifications, but I have only been working professional for two years and it
seems like everyone thinks they are all useless.

------
borplk
To people saying none. What about in a freelance/consulting context?

If you are not already internet famous wouldn't you lose work to others who
can brag about their list of certificates?

~~~
mrg3_2013
I suspect this has to do more w/ the audience here. Probably for more sde type
works, certs do not matter. But any work with higher level design/arch. etc
may need these.

------
8draco8
None. Unless someone else is paying for it.

------
federicoponzi
None.

------
roschdal
None.

